# Need some education!!!



## FunnyChicken (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi All, 

Wondering if someone can suggest a book or a website with regards to colors? I'm looking for something very specific to study to learn about all the different colors and dilutes etc. I'm learning slowly just from reading on Pigeon Talk and various other things that I have come across, but would love something very hands on and visual. (Such as something encyclopedic, as you see with dog breeds/colors, horse breeds/colors) Would love any suggestions anyone might have!!! 

Thanks!! 

FunnyChicken


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

One of the best books for a beginner is the The Pigeon Breeders Notebook by Joe Quinn. It is available in PDF online for free. There were two issues of the book. The second edition is supposed to contain more information on pigeon behavior, but I have never been able to find a copy of that later version.

I have seen a site that advertises both editions but it seemed to be an old link, an the only way to purchase was to send a check or money order to the listed address.

Another good book for pigeon fanciers is Origins and Excursions in Pigeon Genetics by W.F. Hollander. This book has more information that the Quinn book but I don't care as much for the writing style.
I believe you should still be able to find copies of the Hollander book on some of the pigeon supply sites like Foy's.

A later genetics books is Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons by Axel Sell. This book is more expensive and has a lot of nice color pictures to accompany the genes being discussed. Despite it's flash I still like Joe Quinn's book the best of the three.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of good websites.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/

http://pwp.surfglobal.net/rmangile/Pigeons/


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

There is also a facebook page called pigeon genetics


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Here are a couple more links to pages with genetics information.

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics5.asp

This second one is mostly just pictures with examples of the expression of the different rare genes and combinations of gene. The pages are full of some awesome looking colored birds.

http://falconlofts.com/


----------

